# Need Contender Barrel Advice



## .338BAR (Apr 7, 2009)

I have a stainless TC Contender and am looking for a new deer barrel. Any advice? I thought about the new 6.8 remington. Any one used one yet? Anyone know of a place that custom builds a nice barrel for a reasonable price?


----------



## HandgunHTR (Apr 7, 2009)

The 6.8 is fine if you reload.  Factory ammo is hard to come by.

That being said, if you reload there are much better options out there.  Any of the JDJ chamberings based on the .225 Winchester case (6JDJ, 6.5JDJ, 7JDJ).  And the wildcats on the 30-30 cartridge such as the 30-30AI, the 7-30AI and the 6 and 6.5X30-30AI.

If you don't reload the 30-30 and the 7-30 waters are very good choices as is the .357 Maximum, although factory ammo for that is harder to find than the 6.8SPC.

So there are some chambering choices.  As for a good custom barrel maker, it is hard to beat Match Grade Machine's price, quality and turn-around time.
Had you asked this question 2 weeks ago I would have recommended Bullberry as Fred was still running his stub sale, but that is over now.  MGM is on par with Bullberry for quality, the price is better and their customer service is tons better.

Finally, if you decide that handgun hunting isn't for you, I will be happy to take that frame off your hands.


----------



## Ronbow (Apr 8, 2009)

I have been useing the Herrett barrels for 25 years on the old frames, 30 and 357 made from the 30-30 case. theres is a lot more factory loads now than there was then. you need to be a good reloader to make them, they headspace on the neck rather than the rim. but for knock down you cant beat them, I chronoed 2350 fps with the 158 gr. 35 cal in the 357 H and have killed many deer with it, it will shoot 2.5 in at 100 meters all day and much less recoil than the larger bullet loads and thats on a 10 in. barrel.


----------



## Old Coach (Apr 18, 2009)

+1 on the MGM bbls.
I have them in 7-30 Waters, 357 Max, and 30-30AI, all great shooters.
They have a special on 14" or less bbls for $250.
Great service too.

Coach


----------



## sharpeblades (Apr 18, 2009)

*T/C barrels*

I like the 45/70 barrels form t/c they do an excelent job. I hunt with the pistol and the carbine in this calibur. They will amaze you with what they will do.You can find ammo just about anywhere.


----------



## killitgrillit (Apr 18, 2009)

30-30 it's all you need, in a rifle configuration it's killed more deer that you can think of.
 It's the perfect pistol cartritidge, hunting with a pistol most people limit there shots to 75 yds with this type of pistol and it will kill the heck out of deer.


----------



## longears (Apr 19, 2009)

I used a 6mm tcu barrel last season that came out of the tc custom shop. It is 24".  This round preformed great on deer.  The cost to shoot is cheap. I like it so well ,Im building a remington 700.


----------



## .338BAR (Apr 19, 2009)

Bought a 7-30 Waters Super 14 Hunter barrel! Hope to be shooting it soon. Found out my dad still had all of the dies to reload the 7-30 so that made my decision. Will post pics when I finish building it. Thanks alot guys!


----------



## HandgunHTR (Apr 19, 2009)

.338BAR said:


> Bought a 7-30 Waters Super 14 Hunter barrel! Hope to be shooting it soon. Found out my dad still had all of the dies to reload the 7-30 so that made my decision. Will post pics when I finish building it. Thanks alot guys!




Great choice!

I have the 12" hunter version (10" barrel with 2" brake).  If you want some load data, shoot me a PM and I can send it to you.


----------



## UAflyfisher (Aug 14, 2009)

I am a big fan of the 45/70 in 14-15" 

Currently I shoot a SSK 45/70 with a Burris 4x on it, this is by far my favorite hunting configuration which is saying a lot because between my dad and I we have over 30 different barrels ranging from .22 - 45/70 including several Bellms and JDJs.   

I'll also second Match Grade Machine. Great guys to deal with and can do just about any safe combination you can come up with.


----------



## Darrell H (Aug 17, 2009)

.338BAR said:


> I have a stainless TC Contender and am looking for a new deer barrel. Any advice? I thought about the new 6.8 remington. Any one used one yet? Anyone know of a place that custom builds a nice barrel for a reasonable price?



It depends on the range.  If you're gonna hunt in the Georgia woods with it I would suggest the .44 mag.  If you need something with a little more reach and you're not a handloader I would suggest the 30-30.  If you are a handloader then I would suggest the 7-30 Waters or the 30-30 AI.  I have custom barrels by MGM, Bullberry, and SSK.  If I were going to order a new barrel I would contact MGM.  IMHO they have the best deal right now on custom barrels and very reasonable turn-around times.  If you're not in a hurry, check out Bullberry's stub sale.  I've picked up a few shorter length barrels at a good price.  A shorter .30 Herrett, .357 Max or mag, .41 Mag, .45 Colt, or .44 mag etc. might be just the ticket for you.  Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## buffalohunter (Sep 20, 2009)

I would recommend the 6.5 JDJ or the .309 JDJ, I can speak from personal experience. These two will definately work great on deer. JMHO  

buffalohunter


----------



## Washington95 (Sep 21, 2009)

Might just have to take what you can find in all the above recommendations; specific calibers might be hard to find.
I lucked into a used contender with 10" ported 35 Rem, and it's a tack driver (if you can call a hand gun a tack driver???)  Not bad recoil either.  Shorter barrel = easier carry.
Hornady Leverolutions shoot great in it.


----------



## wallacem (Sep 28, 2009)

I love my Contender, and just to let everyone here know, I have a bunch of bbls I would like to reduce the number I have that I really don't shoot.  If anyone is interested, I will sell them reasonable, and they are all like new.  Just ask me,  Wallace


----------



## HandgunHTR (Sep 28, 2009)

wallacem said:


> I love my Contender, and just to let everyone here know, I have a bunch of bbls I would like to reduce the number I have that I really don't shoot.  If anyone is interested, I will sell them reasonable, and they are all like new.  Just ask me,  Wallace



Whatcha got?


----------



## wallacem (Sep 28, 2009)

10" 30-30 blue $150
10" 6.5 TCU $150
44 mag 10" blue @2x Leopold $250
7-30 waters SS 12" $175
I have more, you can call 478-918-5392  Wallace


----------



## Norlena (Oct 2, 2009)

Try E.A Brown in Minnesota. I have had them make a few for me.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Oct 2, 2009)

Norlena said:


> Try E.A Brown in Minnesota. I have had them make a few for me.



Eben doesn't make his own barrels.  In the past you could order TC Custom shop stuff from him and his "Accuracy barrels" were made by Virgin Valley.

When VV went out of business, Eben tried his hand at making his own barrels and the result was disasterous.  So, now he gets his barrels from MGM (who used to be VV).  

So, instead of paying Eben's mark up, just order it directly from TC or MGM.


----------

